# Bacne at 200mgs



## John Ziegler (Mar 12, 2017)

Never had any problems with the bacne till I went with 200mgs test c per week.

Two weeks into the 200mg the bacne started rearing it's ugly heads now just under the top of my shoulders have around 10 red dots 

& 5 big white head pimples across my back.

I wash the back with a scrub cloth once and sometimes twice a day.

Any suggestions on things to do other than getting into a serious medication that is oral or injectable ?


----------



## Battletoad (Mar 12, 2017)

Don't wash your back with soap so often. It strips the oils off your skin, and will trigger an overproduction of oils in an effort to bring your skin back to "normal". Try a glycerine soap. It works pretty well for me.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 12, 2017)

Benzoyl Peroxide 10% cream is the only thing that's ever helped mine. Get your girl to rub it on before bed every night. All the other gimmicks never even phased it for me.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 12, 2017)

You're ****ed. Backne sucks. Id lower the dose immediately of it was me.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 12, 2017)

How many mg do you usually use ?


----------



## Maijah (Mar 12, 2017)

Scrub your back!!!!


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 13, 2017)

before you get out of the shower, turn it cold....closes the pores.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2017)

U r groce 

Hi 5

Where is your e2 at?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 13, 2017)

Up the dose!

I would say hit the tanning bed a few times a week but with all that back hair it probably wont reach the skin layer......


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 13, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> You're ****ed. Backne sucks. Id lower the dose immediately of it was me.



Been running it at the 200 for 3 months now and the bacne isn't getting any worse just is not that nice looking shirtless.

Not a super big deal really just looking to try some different things to see if it helps rather than lowering the dose.



Youngblood1984 said:


> How many mg do you usually use ?



The 200mgs



Maijah said:


> Scrub your back!!!!



Yes sir, I do scrub it with a special cloth.



PillarofBalance said:


> Where is your e2 at?



Going to have that checked out soon, just got two days off a weeks starting this week.

Had worked 7 days a week for the past 3 months.



Flyingdragon said:


> Up the dose!



Will do sooner or later.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 13, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> U r groce
> 
> Hi 5
> 
> Where is your e2 at?


Beat me to it. Back and shoulder acne has come to be a pretty dang accurate sign of my e2 climbing.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 13, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Beat me to it. Back and shoulder acne has come to be a pretty dang accurate sign of my e2 climbing.



The 200mg is delightful though think I ought to run a little anastrozole ?


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 13, 2017)

mine got better when I dropped to 150/week


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 13, 2017)

Cecil said:


> mine got better when I dropped to 150/week



Was thinkin about doin that too, any withdrawal  ?


----------



## Dex (Mar 13, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The 200mg is delightful though think I ought to run a little anastrozole ?



You should be getting bloods every 4-6 weeks until everything is running smoothly. When were your last labs? The highest I saw on my e2 was last year on a 500mg blast and it was 103. I didn't have any sides until I began anastrozole. I think the hormone fluctuation messes with me or it might just be the med. I mainly get 2 or 3 red heads on around the collar. Once I had a breakout of at least 10 on my abs (well, where my abs should be). Anyway, get the blood taken and let us know.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 13, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Was thinkin about doin that too, any withdrawal  ?


Goodness gracious z it's a 50mg drop in test not cocaine


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 14, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Was thinkin about doin that too, any withdrawal  ?



Nope, really don't feel any different, just fewer sides.  Give it a try.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 7, 2017)

Was able to clear up the bacne by incorperating 

1. Dropping the dose down to 160mgs

2. Showing once a day rather than twice

3. Walking the dog shirtless at noon for 45 minutes a day.

Side note do I got flip flop tan lines now :32 (18):


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 7, 2017)

Showering once a day that is


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 8, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Goodness gracious z it's a 50mg drop in test not cocaine



I legit spit milk all over my f'n screen! Probably the funniest thing that I've read in a while. Sorry, I am easily entertained.


----------

